
India test its first anti-satellite missile system - khrm
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/pm-modis-big-announcement-india-successfully-tests-anti-satellite-weapon/articleshow/68592702.cms
======
hackerbabz
What is the effect of this on space debris? It mentioned 'low orbit'. Is it
low enough that the debris will drop out or has this increased the danger of
Kessler Syndrome?

~~~
sanatgersappa
This was an orbit of 300km. Low enough to burn without continued acceleration.

I'm guessing that when you're under attack and the attacker is using a
satellite above to attack you, debris resulting from its destruction is not a
pressing concern.

~~~
hackerbabz
This is how a regional conflict ends up destroying humanity.

~~~
kuzehanka
To elaborate, even a minor conflict in orbit runs a high risk of causing a
chain reaction which turns most satellites into a cloud of orbital velocity
debris. This cloud will make it impossible for any spacecraft to operate
beyond that altitude for hundreds of years. We will have confined ourselves to
this planet.

Even with the current situation which is infinitely better than what post-
conflict would look like, avoidance of debris is a major concern when planning
space missions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kessler_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kessler_syndrome)

~~~
sanatgersappa
As per this report, it was a "kinetic kill", which means no explosives were
used - the satellite was slammed into

[https://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/mission-shakti-
asa...](https://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/mission-shakti-asat-missile-
project-went-into-mission-mode-6-months-ago-says-drdo-chief/story-
oZROs7ULiJ9Zr6kL20j1lM.html)

~~~
kuzehanka
And what do you think happens when two objects slam into each other at orbital
speeds? The entire premise of an ablation cascade is a series of kinetic
collisions.

------
proy24
and next we'll see this spiral into another mini space race as Pakistan
"independently obtains" this capability courtesy of China and whatever
technology Pakistan acquires proliferates to regimes and groups you'd least
want those tech to end up with..

~~~
sebazzz
We handle space just as well as we do with Earth. Space however almost doesn't
recover on its own. Those tiny particles are too light and are going too fast
to drop down to earth.

If we cannot clean it up, we have a problem. Satellites are an essential part
of our society.

------
superasn
The cynic in me thinks that everything being said and done right now is
because of upcoming elections. I started thinking like this after I learned
the whole demonetization fiasco was just to win the UP elections.

Nonetheless it does feel better that India is doing something about upgrading
its defence with the recent happenings in doklam and pulwama.

~~~
godelmachine
Well, I would like to contest that claim.

Taken from Wikipedia, [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
satellite_weapon](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-satellite_weapon) -

>> _On February 10, 2010, Defence Research and Development Organisation
Director-General and Scientific Advisor to the Defence Minister, Dr VK
Saraswat stated that India had "all the building blocks necessary" to
integrate an anti-satellite weapon to neutralize hostile satellites in low
earth and polar orbits._

Indian scientists were working in this since at least 2010, and this mission
has bore fruition only when it was to.

Demonetization was totally current PM’s decision, but the successful testing
of A-SAT was in the making since at least a decade.

~~~
sbmthakur
Yes. It seems that this could've been done as early as 2012. But the then
government didn't give a go ahead[1].

1\. [https://archive.indianexpress.com/news/can-show-
antisatellit...](https://archive.indianexpress.com/news/can-show-
antisatellite-capability-if-govt-gives-nod-drdo-chief/939594/)

------
saagarjha
Kind of disappointing considering India's general rhetoric of "peaceful space
exploration". Regardless of what they say, it's basically impossible to use an
ASAT weapon for anything peaceful :/

~~~
sanatgersappa
I wonder if developing a "defence capability" constitutes a violation of
peaceful purpose. India lives in a bad neighborhood with unstable actors.
Also, expecting it not to develop this capability when some others have, is
not very realistic - more so when those others are unreliable at best and
belligerent at worst.

~~~
johnchristopher
According to Russia it does:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_missile_defence_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_missile_defence_system)

------
sbmthakur
More details here:

1\. [https://www.livemint.com/news/india/what-is-mission-
shakti-a...](https://www.livemint.com/news/india/what-is-mission-shakti-and-
why-it-is-path-breaking-1553674516291.html)

2\. [https://m.hindustantimes.com/india-news/explained-mission-
sh...](https://m.hindustantimes.com/india-news/explained-mission-shakti-and-
anti-satellite-missile-fired-by-india/story-DQfgOXo9oz5gnOgFgyyRiJ.html)

------
rudiv
Nothing like election season to increase the pace of governance. Although the
model code of conduct is in effect so presumably this was planned before the
ECI announced the dates of the polls.

~~~
sbmthakur
Code of conduct doesn't apply to national security issues.[1]

1\. [https://m.economictimes.com/news/elections/lok-
sabha/india/i...](https://m.economictimes.com/news/elections/lok-
sabha/india/issues-of-national-security-do-not-fall-under-poll-code-ambit-ec-
sources/articleshow/68595394.cms)

------
anuraj
This is just an election gimmick from india’s Megalomaniac PM Modi. Neither
very important nor actually achieved during his tenure.

~~~
sbmthakur
Wow. Could you expound on why having a tech that targets satellites in space
is "not important" and is merely "an election gimmick"?

~~~
anuraj
Once you technically solved the problem of sending satellites to orbit using a
rocket - you already have the wherewithal to target them as well. ISRO
achieved this eons ago. Apart from boasting rights - nobody can really use
this for fear of reprimand from UN and world powers. The gist is - don't make
space your arena of war - future generations will not pardon you!

------
anjanb
This is great news! Was hoping India wouldn't go this route -- but I guess
reality is different from the hope world.

